# English-speaking/American physicians in Jalisco, Mexico



## lkochan70 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone can direct me to English-speaking/American physicians in Lake Chapala area of Jalisco, Mexico, preferably a physician who is an internist or gynecologist or specializes in general women's health. Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Perhaps someone from Guadalajara will come to your assistance. Meanwhile, Google has provided the following leads, which you might find useful:


Médicos-Ginecólogos en Guadalajara - Jalisco Mexico - Directorio ...
Portal Guadalajara contiene informaciones sobre Médicos-Ginecólogos Guadalajara y Jalisco ,www.portal-Guadalajara.com,Portal Jalisco contiene informaciones ...
www.portal-guadalajara.com/.../ginecologos.html - En caché - Similares

Ginecólogos en Guadalajara
Ginecólogos en Guadalajara. Directorio y guia de Ginecólogos en Guadalajara. ... Guadalajara, GUANAJUATO, GUERRERO, Hermosillo, HIDALGO, JALISCO, Merida ...
guia-guadalajara.guiamexico.com.mx/.../guadalajara/empresas-guia.html - En caché


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

My suggestion is to find a GP here and get a referral to an Ob Gyn. You're going to want a GP anyway and there are a lot of them that the English Speaking community just love. Unlike the states where the doctors need to schedule 5 patients per hour in order to make money, down here the doctors take their time. One of the problems with that is that sometimes they are late for the next appointment because they are taking extra time with a patient. IMHO not really a bad thing.


----------



## lkochan70 (Dec 16, 2010)

OK well I guess my question is then do you know of an english-peaking/american general pracitioner? I am looking for specific names. Thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are many English speaking physicians in Mexico, as their medical university courses are often bilingual; although the doctor's verbal, vs. reading, capabilities may have eroded with time. I find it strange that you would assume that you would find an 'American GP' in Mexico; if you mean a US physician. That would be rare and I would wonder why he was here and probably avoid using him. Think about it! At Lake Chapala, you will find some very good, English speaking physicians and clinics serving the expat population. Yes, there are gynecologists available to you here, and in Guadalajara. It would not be appropriate to list all their names on this forum. If you follow the sites found on Google, and shown above, you will find many; or you may get personal references from other ladies when you arrive.


----------

